# Could you id this shower valve



## VictorPlumber (Feb 26, 2019)

Could you id this shower valve. Thanks


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Victor, why don't you join discussion with us more often, it feels like you only come here to ask to do stuff for you.


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Time to speak up*



Tango said:


> Victor, why don't you join discussion with us more often, it feels like you only come here to ask to do stuff for you.


You're Right Tango and he's right asking for help. If you look away back in this group, what Victor did is what this we were setup for. Plumbers Helping plumbers.

The truth is back then plumbers would be kicked off the site for doing what you do. 

Politics and Whiners were not tolerated. Look back you'll see that some of the members returning under new ids were given the boot for it.

It looks like you are trying to make the site into your personal Kingdom, or maybe you just need to ease up a little.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

its hard to tell just from the trim and the actual shower body is hidden behind the tile...what do you need todo? fix or replace?


----------



## VictorPlumber (Feb 26, 2019)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> its hard to tell just from the trim and the actual shower body is hidden behind the tile...what do you need todo? fix or replace?


Fix. 

Client texted the pictures. 

I need to replace the cartridge.

Thanks


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

VictorPlumber said:


> Fix.
> 
> Client texted the pictures.
> 
> ...


from those pics its almost impossible, it does have integral stops, but it can be 1 of many brands..does the trim have any logos or marks of possible maker?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ken53 said:


> You're Right Tango and he's right asking for help. If you look away back in this group, what Victor did is what this we were setup for. Plumbers Helping plumbers.
> 
> The truth is back then plumbers would be kicked off the site for doing what you do.
> 
> ...


Come on, I asked the guy to come more often and join other group discussions. What's wrong with that?? He can ask all the question he wants but it would be nice to see him more often. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

If we could see the cartridge under the handle it may be easier to identify.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Here's my response. I'm not about to waste hours and hours, trip after trip of researching your no name valve just to find out (or not) that's it's a no parts available no name valve.

You need a new valve.........


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ken53 said:


> You're Right Tango and he's right asking for help. If you look away back in this group, what Victor did is what this we were setup for. Plumbers Helping plumbers.
> 
> The truth is back then plumbers would be kicked off the site for doing what you do.
> 
> ...






You had me until that last part. Yes it's true the current group of guys is more beer thirty oriented than work oriented but who doesn't like to shoot the schit? 



I would prefer more in depth plumbing related talk as well, and I try to create it when I can but frankly when I come home and veg in front of the screen I don't have much brainpower left for that.










.


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

Tango said:


> Come on, I asked the guy to come more often and join other group discussions. What's wrong with that?? He can ask all the question he wants but it would be nice to see him more often. That's all I'm saying.


Tango I think maybe we're trying too hard.
I said it wrong, maybe I'm misunderstanding the way things are being said. 
The bull crap does let us unwind, some of us need to chill a bit. 
So I'll step back and let things go.


----------



## VictorPlumber (Feb 26, 2019)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> from those pics its almost impossible, it does have integral stops, but it can be 1 of many brands..does the trim have any logos or marks of possible maker?


No logos or marks


----------



## VictorPlumber (Feb 26, 2019)

dhal22 said:


> Here's my response. I'm not about to waste hours and hours, trip after trip of researching your no name valve just to find out (or not) that's it's a no parts available no name valve.
> 
> You need a new valve.........


Love it


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

VictorPlumber said:


> Love it





Ask him if there's drywall on the backside :biggrin:




.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

You will lose money trying to solve that problem. It's cheaper to replace. Unusual design complicates the idea but there is no way for me to justify unpaid hours of research and driving around looking for a solution to repair it.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

dhal22 said:


> You will lose money trying to solve that problem. It's cheaper to replace. Unusual design complicates the idea but there is no way for me to justify unpaid hours of research and driving around looking for a solution to repair it.


That's what I say to customers on the phone, tell me the brand written on it and if I have the parts great if not it gets replaced. A lot of callers try their luck with someone else. It's crazy I have more parts (top 4 brands)than anyone else in the city.

If they still want me to go check it out they pay for me to go see then they have the option for me to do paid research and ordering stuff at my rate or they shop around themselves. A few paid me to order stuff but they complain on the price, no $hit!!

Surprisingly most of them decide to live with their defective faucet or after spending 2-3 days shopping. They don't want to pay to have it replaced.

Either way all my time spent is paid.


----------



## VictorPlumber (Feb 26, 2019)

Just got response from Aquabrass:

>>>
Thank you for contacting customer care of Aquabrass. This is an Aquabrass 1004 valve, thermostatic cartridge ABCA01004


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

VictorPlumber said:


> Just got response from Aquabrass:
> 
> >>>
> Thank you for contacting customer care of Aquabrass. This is an Aquabrass 1004 valve, thermostatic cartridge ABCA01004



how did you narrow it down to that company/brand?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> how did you narrow it down to that company/brand?


Yes


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

dhal22 said:


> Yes


ah that was obvious ....


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ah that was obvious ....


No, I want to know how he id'ed the valve as well.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

dhal22 said:


> No, I want to know how he id'ed the valve as well.



ah ok..didnt know what " yes" was for...:vs_cool:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ah ok..didnt know what " yes" was for...:vs_cool:


I'm still curious......


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

dhal22 said:


> I'm still curious......



ME2...............:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I doubt it


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

I guess I’m getting tired of it all, or just don’t care, but I have zero desire to figure out what that is.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Never seen that animal before


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I guess we will never hear back from original OP since he got his answer and only posts to get answers and not give any info or follow up....so next time you need something you may get whats coming...just a random thought...
you get out what you put in.....


----------



## VictorPlumber (Feb 26, 2019)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> how did you narrow it down to that company/brand?


I emailed pictures to several companies popular in my area: Rubinet, Riobel, Aquabrass. And Aquabrass replied saying Yes.

Thanks everybody for your support.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Never seen that animal before


Welcome back RSP


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

VictorPlumber said:


> I emailed pictures to several companies popular in my area: Rubinet, Riobel, Aquabrass. And Aquabrass replied saying Yes.
> 
> Thanks everybody for your support.


thanks for the final out come, its like a mystery novel that has the last page ripped out, we dont mind helping and the satisfaction from helping is knowing the outcome, good or bad, in this case good...:smile:


----------

